# I love CA



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Bunch of us were having lunch on the coast in short sleeves... I even got a little sunburned.

An hour later we're throwing snowballs.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Where's the rest? We almost had to start garbage cans on fire at Buttonwillow to stay warm. Windchill had to be in the upper 30's, if that.

BTW, David Bruce winery (1800 feet) looked like a winter wonderland as I left town on Friday afternoon.


----------



## DarkRyan323 (Dec 19, 2005)

jvr826 said:


> Windchill had to be in the upper 30's, if that.


yeah the windchill was definitely 9 degrees here in columbus this morning when i went to class


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

jvr826 said:


> Where's the rest? We almost had to start garbage cans on fire at Buttonwillow to stay warm. Windchill had to be in the upper 30's, if that.
> 
> BTW, David Bruce winery (1800 feet) looked like a winter wonderland as I left town on Friday afternoon.


We'll have to wait for Jeff to post more pictures.


----------



## VTRweasel (Jan 27, 2006)

hey, get off my road


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

VTRweasel said:


> hey, get off my road


$20 if you could actually name what road that is


----------



## NewBmwGuy (Sep 19, 2002)

Well, considering you are in No.Cal., I'll go with HWY 50, but it looks even more remote than that.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

NewBmwGuy said:


> Well, considering you are in No.Cal., I'll go with HWY 50, but it looks even more remote than that.


It certainly does not have the word HWY in the name.

Clue: You have to show your drivers license, registration, and proof of insurance to drive the full length of the road. :eeps:


----------



## VTRweasel (Jan 27, 2006)

KrisL said:


> $20 if you could actually name what road that is


Skyline


----------



## VTRweasel (Jan 27, 2006)

oh, um 17 mile drive, but I don't think it snowed in carmel


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

nope.

You're going the right direction though.

Another clue:

It starts at Hwy 1 and immediately ascends about 2000ft in 6 miles. Pretty hairy.


----------



## VTRweasel (Jan 27, 2006)

at first I thought in was 9 or skyline, I can't think of any parks where you have to show ID, it's not Big Basin is it?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

VTRweasel said:


> at first I thought in was 9 or skyline, I can't think of any parks where you have to show ID, it's not Big Basin is it?


It's not a park at all.

Another clue: The whole mountain road drive we took was about 300 miles, avoiding as much slab as possible. I've done the route twice on the bike, this was my first time doing the whole route in my car.


----------



## VTRweasel (Jan 27, 2006)

you're killin me... but I still own 9 :flipoff:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

VTRweasel said:


> you're killin me... but I still own 9 :flipoff:


Psh, you can own 9 as much as you want... have fun behind all of the tourists, I'm havin fun on completely empty roads .

The answer is *Nacimiento-Fergusson Rd* which runs through Fort Hunter-Leggett, where you have to show ID.

Here is the full route:
Depart 105 Bernal Rd
LEFT (South-East) onto Santa Teresa Blvd
RIGHT (West) onto Bailey Ave
LEFT (South-East) onto CR-G8 [McKean Rd]
Keep STRAIGHT onto CR-G8 [Uvas Rd]
Keep STRAIGHT onto CR-G8 [Watsonville Rd]
RIGHT (West) onto SR-152 [Hecker Pass Hwy]
LEFT (South-East) onto College Dr
RIGHT (South) onto Lakeview Rd
RIGHT (West) onto SR-129 [Riverside Rd]
LEFT (South-East) onto CR-G12 [Main St]
Keep STRAIGHT onto CR-G12 [Porter Dr]
Bear RIGHT (South) onto CR-G12 [Salinas Rd]
Keep STRAIGHT onto CR-G12 [Elkhorn Rd]
RIGHT (West) onto Elkhorn Rd
Bear RIGHT (West) onto Castroville Blvd
Immediately Turn LEFT to stay on Castroville Blvd
RIGHT onto SR-156
Merge onto SR-1 [Cabrillo Hwy]

Beach stop:
---
Turn RIGHT (West) onto Sycamore Canyon Rd
Stop @ Pfeiffer Beach
Bear RIGHT (East) onto SR-1 [Cabrillo Hwy]
---

Lunch At Nepenthe Restaurant - (831) 667-2345

LEFT (East) onto Nacimiento-Fergusson Rd
RIGHT (South-East) onto Mission Rd (Inside Fort Hunter Leggett)
LEFT (North-East) onto CR-G14 [Jolon Rd]
Take Ramp (RIGHT) onto US-101 [El Camino Real]
Exit RIGHT then turn LEFT at the first light onto CR-G16 [Elm Ave] 
At CR-G16, stay on CR-G16 [Elm Ave] (West)
LEFT onto Arroyo Seco Rd
RIGHT onto Carmel Valley Rd
RIGHT (North-East) onto CR-G20 [Laureles Grade Rd]
RIGHT (East) onto SR-68 [Monterey Rd]
LEFT (West) onto W Blanco Rd
RIGHT (North-East) onto (S) Davis Rd
RIGHT (East) onto W Laurel Dr
Take Ramp (RIGHT) onto US-101 [El Camino Real N]
Arrive San Jose, CA

Carmel Valley road is _awesome_. Probably my second favorite (1st=Skaggs Springs).


----------



## VTRweasel (Jan 27, 2006)

*saved* thanks, that's a long ride/drive


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

:yikes: Damn Cris, now THAT'S a drive, you make me proud! :thumbup:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Keith said:


> :yikes: Damn Cris, now THAT'S a drive, you make me proud! :thumbup:


Yeah Ceith it was fun *grin*.

I'll probably be planning a 2-day'er for later this summer .


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Looks like a nice drive Kris! :thumbup:


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

well, I didn't get a lot of pictures either, but...here are some of them.

At the beach...

























In the snow, like Kris said, about an hour later...

















At a rest point along the roaller coaster ride that is Carmel Valley Road...


----------

